# Laser for LCP?



## mako72401 (Jun 15, 2009)

I have two different friends that got the trigger gaurd mounted laser for their LCPs. Both have had failures with the laser itself. Anyone else had any problems with this. One carries in his pocket, the other person carries just inside waistband with a clip.


----------

